# Centre caps



## Reifle (Jan 14, 2003)

I am looking for some centre caps for a replica RS 6 18 X 8 where the wheel has a slightly deeper dish and the centre caps have a set screw to secure them to the wheel. Pass it on if you know someone or pls. let me know where I could find a set. TIA


----------

